# Official December testing thread - all welcome!



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hello/sHellobar.gif

*Let's get those  rolling in ladies!*

2 December
*smallhelen* :witch:
*NandO1* :witch:
*smarties75* :witch:

3 December
*stickybean4* :witch:
*Bravemom*

7 December
*xoxo4angel* :bfp:
*Atlmommy37* :witch:

8 December
*MirandaH*
*no3at40*

9 December
*morasmum*

10 December
*Milty* :witch:
*NR3* :witch:

12 December
*lalala77* :bfp:

13 December
*Kismet* :witch:
*grace10209*

14 December
*sowanted* :witch:

15 December
*La Bergere*

16 December
*Ceilani* :witch:

17 December
*Mama Duck* :witch:
*luckylecky* :witch:
*Babybeanjan27* :witch:

18 December
*pbl_ge*
*ghanagirl* :witch:
*turtlemomma* :witch:

20 December
*Liv279*

21 December
*brassy* :witch:

23 December
*Layla*

24 December 
*Dylis* :witch:
*BbWishin* :bfp:
*Suzy_Q* :witch:
*Maggie586*

25 December
*Minimin*

28 December
*sad eyes*

30 December
*smallhelen* :witch:

31 December
*chickenchaser*
*Eve2012*
*NandO1*
*GreenOrchid*
*Atlmommy37* :bfp:
*stickybean4*

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/TTC/ttc-swimspermiesswim.gif​


----------



## smallhelen

Hiya Mama Duck. Can I be your first customer and ask for 2nd December please? 
Fxd for all of us this month. Bring on the Christmas BFPs!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Mama Duck for the Dec testing thread...can I be put down for Dec 7 please? :xmas10:

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## stickybean4

Hello mama duck. Can you put me down for the 3rd please. I hope we all get our Christmas bfps.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Can I have the 7th please. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Mama Duck

Morning ladies :flower: All updated and ready to see all those :bfp: this morning. On your marks . . . Get set . . . :sex:


----------



## morasmum

Mamaduck can i please join on the9th? This is my official AF date


----------



## Mama Duck

Done. Good luck!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## pbl_ge

Put me down for the 18th, but it may change. This is my first TTC month post-mc, so it's probably going to be a rough ride. The flip side is that if I get a BFP I'm going to have to lie and pretend to drink alcohol when visiting with my family (Mom was not helpful during last m/c). Obviously this is not a good option, so it won't be the worst thing if it's a BFN this month. :wacko:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/glitter.gif Sorry to hear about your recent mc. This is going to be a lucky thread!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

Kismet said:


> I agree that this will be a lucky thread. It's already nice and sparkly, which has to help! (Please tell me where you get all those fun images to post! I'm really jealous, ;) )

Why thank you :cloud9: I get a lot of mine from www.photobucket.com Glad you like them - they do brighten up my replies!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! I am joining but since this is gonna be my first cycle on clomid I have no idea how my body is going to respond. Could you add me for the 18, but I might have to change it later depending on my ovulation....Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

brassy said:


> Hello ladies! I am joining but since this is gonna be my first cycle on clomid I have no idea how my body is going to respond. Could you add me for the 18, but I might have to change it later depending on my ovulation....Good luck to all of us!!!

Hello & welcome :flower: Have got you down for the 18th,good luck with Clomid - may it be your first & last cycle on it. Come on :bfp:!


----------



## brassy

Thank you! 
I like the positive attitude! I need it after all this time!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Brassy! I remember you from when I first joined a few months back. Such an amazing photo (mine has changed--used to be a sunset wedding pic). Good luck with the clomid! I'm sure you've heard this 1000 times, but it can dry up CM, so you might use preseed or similar on it. Here's hoping this is your month!


----------



## brassy

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Brassy! I remember you from when I first joined a few months back. Such an amazing photo (mine has changed--used to be a sunset wedding pic. Good luck with the clomid! I'm sure you've heard this 1000 times, but it can dry up CM, so you might use preseed or similar on it. Here's hoping this is your month!

Hi there! I remember your picture!
I see that you've had an ectopic...I am really sorry about that! I hope that you get a sticky bean soon. 
I am nervous about the clomid cause I don't like meds-chemicals in general...Also I am a bit hesitant about it since I always ovulate on my own and have a lengthy lp, so I am not sure what it has to offer me. My dr suggested starting on 100 (this is the standard starting dosage here), but I will do 50 to check how my body responds...Anyway I hope it does the trick...This is going to by my third cycle after having removed a large utering polyp protruding into the opening of one of my tubes. I just hope we haven't been lucky yet.

Good luck to all of us! Christmas bfps here we go! :flower:


----------



## Ceilani

Hi mama duck, can you please put me down for the 16th? Thank you!


----------



## Mama Duck

Ceilani said:


> Hi mama duck, can you please put me down for the 16th? Thank you!

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/happyfacewelcome.gif

Nice to have you on board :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi can you put me down for the third please ,it's my first month of clomid so am praying for a sticky bean ,good luck everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

Bravemom said:


> Hi can you put me down for the third please ,it's my first month of clomid so am praying for a sticky bean ,good luck everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f71/Diamondprincess313/text_1481.gif

Good luck with your 1st attempt on Clomid x


----------



## smallhelen

Uh oh - I still seem to be first in the month to test. No pressure there then. Come on, someone go for the 1st, pleeeeeease. :thumbup:


----------



## brassy

Bravemom said:


> Hi can you put me down for the third please ,it's my first month of clomid so am praying for a sticky bean ,good luck everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bravemom, I am on clomid for the first time, too. Feeling a bit nervous so far...How are you feeling? Any side effects?

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi can you add me to dec 13th?

This is my 2nd round of clomid and my 2nd month ttc after my ectopic.
Thrilled and scared silly at the same time! Babydust to all!!!


----------



## grace10209

ps, last month was my FIRST time taking clomid, i took 100 mg days 3-7 - side effects were hot flashes and headaches, but STRANGELY this time I didn't have any side effects really. maybe one headache. ?? not sure if thats good or bad :shrug:


----------



## brassy

grace10209 said:


> ps, last month was my FIRST time taking clomid, i took 100 mg days 3-7 - side effects were hot flashes and headaches, but STRANGELY this time I didn't have any side effects really. maybe one headache. ?? not sure if thats good or bad :shrug:

I hope this is your lucky time! I am on 50 mg, although my dr suggested 100 mg, this is the starting dosage here. Did you have the side effects while taking the pill or afterwards? :flower:


----------



## ghanagirl

Hi everyone! Can you please add me to the 18th? Thanks! Lets get those BFPs!!


----------



## Bravemom

brassy said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Hi can you put me down for the third please ,it's my first month of clomid so am praying for a sticky bean ,good luck everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bravemom, I am on clomid for the first time, too. Feeling a bit nervous so far...How are you feeling? Any side effects?
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!!Click to expand...

I actually loved taking it ,I was worried sick about it but honestly apart from feeling a bit bloated and a sore head and a bit weepy it was fine .i took 100 grammes cd1-5 :thumbup::hugs:Good luck everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Serenity1978/gliterbluewelcomea1.gif

to both grace10209 & ghanagirl :flower:​


----------



## NandO1

Please can you put me down for the 2nd, mama. 8/9 month ttcing #4 and seriously hoping for a bfp for everyone. xx


----------



## Milty

Well I didn't join the Nov. testing thread because it was really hard for me to have to change my results. However I've really missed seeing all the BFP coming in so I'm back. :thumbup:

Could you add me to Dec. 10th. 

Thanks!!


----------



## MirandaH

Mama Duck, could you please put me down for the 8th of December. I doubt I will wait that long to test, but that is when AF is due. Good luck to everyone. :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/29824kijai7e7lr.gif

NandO1,Milty & MirandaH :flower:​


----------



## Liv279

I would love to join this thread! If it's for BFP testing (and not OV/OPK) then please put me down for Dec 20th!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi MD, I would like to round up the month please and will be testing on the 31st. 

Good luck all XXX


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy228/jade95_2010/HI-WTTG/bow-gltr-text.gif

Liv279 & chickenchaser :flower:​


----------



## Dylis

Mama duck ill have dec 24:thumbup: thank you


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/welcome.gif


Dylis :flower: ​


----------



## turtlemomma

So, I know I'm not 35 yet- but most of the other threads I've been on are filled with 24 year olds who are depressed and discouraged and it just makes me feel even more horrible- Let me know if I'm welcome! I will be 35 on December 24th.... Hoping for a BFP before that on the 18th! If I don't get it I guarantee I'll be joining a 35+ thread in January... :) 

Round 3 of clomid starts today!


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/8.gif

Hope the 18th is lucky for you - it seems to be a popular date :flower:​


----------



## BbWishin

Hi Mama Duck - can you put me down for the 24th as well! Just finished up 6 rounds of clomid on to first round of injections hoping this does the trick!


----------



## Minimin

Hey can I be put down for around Christmas Day. DH and I are gearing up for TTC but NTNP this month  
Cycles are all over the place so not really sure of dates :-/


----------



## La Bergere

Please can you put me down for the 15th? Thank you!!


----------



## Liv279

Is anyone using another app aside from Fertility Friend for charting? The VIP membership cost is outrageous but those tools are excellent so I'm "shopping" around for more affordable options before I invest in FF VIP.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi,

Could you put be down for the 24th? Thanks!

Suzy_Q


----------



## Mama Duck

Apologies for the delay in updating but I've been poorly since Monday and have only just got back online. Thank you for your patience.


https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/welcome-3.jpg

BbWishin,Minimin,La Bergere & Suzy_Q let's hope that December is your lucky month :flower:​


----------



## brassy

Mama Duck, I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## BbWishin

Feel Better!!


----------



## smarties75

Mama Duck can you put me down on the 2nd please. If I get bfp, you can also put me down on the 29th as I only have 26-27 days cycle. Hehe so complicated. 

Thanks :)

Goodluck to everybody. xx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

smarties75 said:


> Mama Duck can you put me down on the 2nd please. If I get bfp, you can also put me down on the 29th as I only have 26-27 days cycle.* Hehe so complicated. *
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Goodluck to everybody. xx

There's always one :haha:


----------



## smarties75

I hope so. Good luck to us all!


----------



## lalala77

:flower: Can I join in? December 12th testing pretty please :thumbup: c'mon bfp's!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## no3at40

Hi, can u pls put me down for the 8 th :))

Good luck to everyone &#10084;


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/shymartinez1/WELCOME/Welcome-Glitter-Graphic-for-Orkut-Hi5-1.gif 

lalala77 & no3at40 :flower:​


----------



## Milty

How are you Mama?


----------



## Mama Duck

Milty said:


> How are you Mama?

I'm ok thank you :thumbup:,have just realized that I Ov in 4 days :happydance: so hopefully I'm :bfp: bound! Come on Baby! Hope you're well x


----------



## lalala77

Mama Duck said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> How are you Mama?
> 
> I'm ok thank you :thumbup:,have just realized that I Ov in 4 days :happydance: so hopefully I'm :bfp: bound! Come on Baby! Hope you're well xClick to expand...

:flower:Best of luck to you Mama D! Let's catch those eggies!:winkwink: Hope you are having a great day


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

Kismet said:


> Come on eggy! Mama Duck is waiting for her duckling! :dust: :hugs:

:thumbup: although dh doesn't want to try anymore :cry: so this will probably be our last cycle (how many times have I said that!). Got to think extra positive thoughts for me ladies x


----------



## ghanagirl

Eggstra, eggstra positive! Good luck!


----------



## sowanted

Please may I join the party?

Cycles quite screwy since miscarrying at Easter. But natural signs yesterday all pointed to ovu and this morning fert monitor showed its little eggy icon...so hub and I did the deed early morning (and will again and again over next couple of days.)

Hard to trust timings of my cycle but I think I'll test ~14th.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Layla

Can i sneak in!

Im due to test around the 20th Dec

x


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a391/Flutterone/Fairies/Hello.gif

sowanted & Layla :flower: ​


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

Good luck today to smallhelen,NandO1 & smarties75 - we want 3 :bfp:!​


----------



## smarties75

AF 1 day late now so tested this morning it was BFN (pound land test strip lol). If witch doesn't come tomorrow, I will test again. Xx


----------



## smallhelen

Hi ladies. Wanted to give good news, but unfortunately AF arrived today. As my cycle is around 28 days, I may be able to get a test in before the end of the month. Fxd for everyone this month.


----------



## smarties75

Good luck for this month smallhelen. X


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: smallhelen. Let me know if you want an extra date!

:hugs: smarties75 x do you want me to put you down again for the end of the month or do you want to wait a few more days?


----------



## smarties75

Hi mamaduck,

Ill wait for a couple of days if af will show up or not :). Thank you. x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi. Ill take the 30th for now please 
:dust: everyone.

Edit----never mind. Taking this cycle to adjust some things so looking forward to a fresh new year start. 
Fx'd for a bunch of Xmas bundles. 
Hope not to see any of you in January


----------



## pbl_ge

I think I have to acknowledge that this month is a nonstarter for me. It appears I ovulated super early, about a week before the BD marathon usually begins. :brat: we totally missed it. And the HSG on cd10 probably would have ruined things anyway. 

Well, bring on the adult christmas beveages for me!


----------



## smarties75

3 days late, still no AF. It was bfn yesterday and didnt want to test again today. I guessed thats me out for this month. Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## Eve2012

Hi Mama Duck

Would you put me down for the 31st please?

Thank you and good luck to everyone :)


----------



## luckylecky

Hi, I'll take the 17th please. 
Tons of:dust::dust: to you all.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: to those who have had AF visit.


----------



## NandO1

Af got me today so hopefully i'll be testing again at the end of dec. hoping to see lots of bfps xx


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/Kithshaa/Glitter/qSwdhT1L2y.gif

to those that have got an unwanted visitor :hugs:

NandO1,would you like another date for this month?

&

https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w64/countrygirl264/662746nqrdxj5d29.gif

Eve2012 & luckylecky :flower: ​


----------



## NandO1

I'll be an unofficial new years eve tester mama! I'm hoping to ov cd 16 again (or earlier if my vitamin b6 and co q10 work again) so would be 10/11dpo by the 31st. And lets face it I'll have tested a million times by then.


----------



## Mama Duck

NandO1 said:


> I'll be an unofficial new years eve tester mama!

I've put you down for NYE :flower: 2nd time lucky!


----------



## Milty

I'm out. AF came.


----------



## Mama Duck

Milty said:


> I'm out. AF came.


:hugs:​


----------



## NR3

Hello Ladies!

I'm to test on the 10th.


Good luck everybody!


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff264/sandjlayouts/Welcome/glitter.gif

NR3 hope you get your :bfp:​


----------



## turtlemomma

tons of ew cm today but no positive OPK yet... DH out of town tonight, hope tomorrow night wont be too late!!! :wacko:


----------



## NR3

Thank you, Mama Duck!


----------



## turtlemomma

A third negative OPK today- they seem to be getting lighter- I think I missed my surge sometime between 10 am yesterday and 8 am today... Hope the BD on Sunday was enough... :( I actually think I just had a really painful O that lasted 2 hours- felt like my ovaries were going to explode- felt like someone was squeezing them...


----------



## Atlmommy37

I'm out:cry:


----------



## turtlemomma

Atlmommy37 said:


> I'm out:cry:

SO sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

Atlmommy37 said:


> I'm out:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## lalala77

turtlemomma said:


> A third negative OPK today- they seem to be getting lighter- I think I missed my surge sometime between 10 am yesterday and 8 am today... Hope the BD on Sunday was enough... :( I actually think I just had a really painful O that lasted 2 hours- felt like my ovaries were going to explode- felt like someone was squeezing them...

:flower: keep testing opk. Don't give up.you can get positive surges for two days on opks. It is very possible you didn't miss your surge.....Just keep poas 3 x a day opk...bd bunches. Looks like the next few days are your most fertile ones....keep faith. I peeked at your chart....you can still ovulate in the next few days. So bd and poas!:happydance: your CP looks good for bd tomorrow when your hubby gets home:thumbup:


----------



## lalala77

lalala77 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> A third negative OPK today- they seem to be getting lighter- I think I missed my surge sometime between 10 am yesterday and 8 am today... Hope the BD on Sunday was enough... :( I actually think I just had a really painful O that lasted 2 hours- felt like my ovaries were going to explode- felt like someone was squeezing them...
> 
> :flower: keep testing opk. Don't give up.you can get positive surges for two days on opks. It is very possible you didn't miss your surge.....Just keep poas 3 x a day opk...bd bunches. Looks like the next few days are your most fertile ones....keep faith. I peeked at your chart....you can still ovulate in the next few days. So bd and poas!:happydance: your CP looks good for bd tomorrow when your hubby gets home:thumbup:Click to expand...

Also...the ovulation pain you described could very well be ovaries warming up and preparing to pop that egg out. It is really common to feel the pre-ovulation. Fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks lalala :hugs: 

I'm pretty sure I ovulated though- NO cm today and my cp is definitely high, hard, and closed. :( But to make things worse, I broke my thermometer last night by knocking it on the floor off my nightstand. I bought a new one today, and will start using it, but I know how they are each slightly different. I also ran out of OPK's. Boo...


----------



## sad eyes

Hello ladies may I join?If so I think I am due for af around 28th,My cycles have been crazy but I say I should know by the 28th which is also my daughters bday :) Good Luck to you ALL :) :)


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh129/neithete/groupwelc_glitter_m3MA7728846-0379.gif

sad eyes :thumbup: have got you down for the 28th. Good luck!​


----------



## smallhelen

Hi to new ladies.:hi:
Mama Duck, could you put me down for the 30th? Let's have another go this month!
Hugs to all those who've got AF.
Come on the BFPs!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!
Mama Duck could you please move me from the 18th to the 21st? Clomid made me ovulate super late so I will be having a looong cycle this month. Thanks!


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn245/marie01_08/Hello/thhellowithflowerwreath.gif

smallhelen & brassy,I have amended both your dates :thumbup:​


----------



## turtlemomma

SO yesterday I was having a breakdown. Broken thermometer, hubbs out of town, O pains, thought I missed my surge... Well today I went and bought some FR OPK on a whim... An expensive whim... and sure enough, got a +OPK!!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

:happydance:​


----------



## NandO1

Well I'm all prepared for the tww madness. Bought cassettes, strips and midstream. Have taken a cassette one for control purposes...nothing wrong with that I hear you say... I'm cd4. Lock me up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I poas this morning and its a BFP! Stick little bean, stick! 

:dust:


----------



## smallhelen

xoxo4angel - I have got everything crossed for you. Praying it's a sticky little bean!


----------



## lalala77

xoxo4angel said:


> I poas this morning and its a BFP! Stick little bean, stick!
> 
> :dust:

:thumbup: Awesome!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

Despite being very regular, I have no signs of AF or pregnancy. BFN this morning. :shrug: Pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## turtlemomma

XOXO- Yay! Congrats!!!

Miranda- you ain't out till the witch flies in... FX for you!

AFM- BD this morning! And the most positive OPK I've ever seen this afternoon- the control line was SUPER light! Gonna try and get some BD in again tonight!!! FX


----------



## ghanagirl

lalala77 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> I poas this morning and its a BFP! Stick little bean, stick!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :thumbup: Awesome!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yahooo!!! Sticky sticky sticky bean to you!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

xoxo4angel said:


> I poas this morning and its a BFP! Stick little bean, stick!
> 
> :dust:

 Our first December :bfp: Here's to many more! :happydance:​


----------



## sowanted

NandO1 said:


> Well I'm all prepared for the tww madness. Bought cassettes, strips and midstream. Have taken a cassette one for control purposes...nothing wrong with that I hear you say... I'm cd4. Lock me up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have no idea what this all means but I hope it's positive!


----------



## sowanted

Hi ladies,

Bit of an update here from sowanted world:

Eight and seven days ago (d13 & d14) had mucus like I've never experienced before. Did the deed twice (hubs okay, first sex following bad illness in November, phew).

Now, a week on, woke up to pee this morning and suddenly diarrhea came on. Not the 'Ooh, that Indian isn't sitting too well' sort. The kind I used to experience as a teenager when I had awful periods. Except this time it was on its own...no uterine cramping, pain shooting up my backside or pain radiating down my thighs. Just 'hormone' diarrhea and sweats. For 30 minutes. Was told once by an emergency room gynecologist that my menstrual problems (including diarrhea) were most likely related to severe progresterone peaking. 

So can't help but wonder, implantation? Lots of 'movement' and noise in my abdomen but it's not a feeling of digestion.

Bit odd...


----------



## Maggie586

Hello Mama Duck can you put me down for 24th - testing that day after FET


----------



## smarties75

xoxo4angel said:


> I poas this morning and its a BFP! Stick little bean, stick!
> 
> :dust:

yey! congratulation!


----------



## smarties75

I was 5 days late thought things were looking good but the witch got me! grrr.


----------



## Layla

Can i be moved back to the 23rd please hunny

x


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g258/WiccaBunny/ICONs%20and%20TAGs/purpleflowerwelcome12.gif

Maggie586 :flower:

smarties75 :hugs:

Layla :thumbup:​


----------



## NR3

Congratulations, xoxo4angel! H&H 9 mo!



As for me, AF was 2 days late (I'm extremely regular) and I had a lot of simptoms, I did not test because I knew the result would be positive. The question was to stay pregnant... In the end AF came and there was disapointment, of course, but the good news is that our timing is perfect! I don't use ovulation tests, no temping, only calendar method and as we all know, sometimes just it's not enough.
So let's hope it will be soon.


Good luck to you all.:hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Congratulations xoxo!! Sending sticky bean thoughts your way!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone :) I'm a little bit late to this party, but please put me down for dec 31 :)


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b38/tanbeachbum9/Hello.gif

GreenOrchid :flower:

NR3 :hugs:​


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## brassy

Kismet said:


> My temp took a dive this morning, so I fully expect AF to arrive tomorrow. I'll report with definitive news then. Sigh... This was cycle 4 and I think I'm finally becoming numb to the process. :(

 :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Kismet


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: kismet xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismet, glad you're in a good place. :hugs: A dog definitely helps with the mothering instincts!!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi since my cycles are short I'll be testing again on the 31st. Lets pray I get my BFP this time.


----------



## turtlemomma

Got crosshairs today! Dont trust them though- I started using a new thermometer the day of my temp drop, and I discarded 3 temps, AND I had to fix a few due to testing late. 'Sigh' My bb's are getting sore today which tells me I'm probably 4 or 5 dpo. Not 3. So, who knows? Feeling a bit depressed. :cry:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

Atlmommy37 & kismet all amended :thumbup:​


----------



## lalala77

:happydance: BFP ! I AM COMPLETELY SHOCKED...9 DPO:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







maybe 010.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 15









maybe 008.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 35









maybe 011.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## chickenchaser

thats fantastic lalala


----------



## lalala77

I am amazed! I think it was the hsg... on November 1 st.......and maybe the clomid...was my first cycle ever on that...and first cycle using softcups. I used the softcups on Cd 12 bd & cd13 bd. Going to test again later today with another frer....hope the line is darker! Baby dust to ALL!!! Took me a while and a little help...a ton of perseverance .. goes to show.....don't give up!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## lalala77

Kismet said:


> lalala: woooooooot! :dance: :hugs: Congratulations! It looks like in the new year I'll have to stop being a sissy and finally book my HSG!

You should!!!! Book it!!! My right tube was blocked by endo and my doctor was able to open it by pushing more dye through. That hurt..but it was like a dull pain that faded in and then it was gone instantly....less than 10 seconds of actual pain/ uncomfortableness. I would compare it to getting an iv put in...just down in a different part of your body. Yet that was what I felt on my right side only. I felt absolutely NOTHING on my left side. If my tube hadn't have been blocked...it would have been painless. It is a very logical approach to investigating unknown infertility...because you gotta make sure your tubes are OPEN so that the egg and sperm can meet:winkwink:It was a PRODUCTIVE pain...nothing compared to childbirth....lol. Even if your tubes are open and have no blockage...I truly believe it cleans out the cobwebs so to speak. 

I watched videos on youtube AFTER my hsg..like a few days....and am so thankfull I didn't watch them before hand bcuz it would have scared me.......because a lot of the videos I watched freaked me out. I was in and out of that room in 15 minutes....done...I know every woman is different...and doctor too....but mine went as smooth as can be and it was productive. My doc said to me with a big wink " Use them!" She and I were both so happy to know my tubes were open after that. Go for it! Totally worth it!:happydance: best wishes to you....you can pm me anytime if you want any support. Ok? Hugs


----------



## xoxo4angel

H&H 9 months Lalala! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## lalala77

xoxo4angel said:


> H&H 9 months Lalala! :hugs:

You too! Hurray! H&H 9! Hugs! Hugs! High five! Lol:flower:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Congratulations/2-12.gif

lalala77 :happydance:​


----------



## lalala77

:flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance:

THANK YOU MAMA D!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, girls. We're on a roll!


----------



## ghanagirl

Congrats Lalala77!!! HH 9 months to you! AF is a couple days late for me accompanied by nausea, headache and craaaazy emotions! Today i burst into angry tears cause the water wasnt hot enough for a bath! I will be testing on Friday, wish me luck!!"


----------



## Milty

I don't now how you can wait to test...if I'm late I'm testing:haha:


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm probably going to start testing Saturday at 7dpo. :) Talk about crazy. I like to test early- seeing all those bfn's actually eases my mind. Backwards right?


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out :witch: caught me off guard and arrived 4 days early :cry: I was't expecting it. I'm ok just a little disappointed however we didn't :sex: during my fertile cycle as I was struck down with a sickness bug. Good luck to everyone else still in the running :flower: ​


----------



## turtlemomma

Mama Duck- So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

That sucks, mama duck! :hugs:


----------



## lalala77

:hugs: So it is an early start for next cycle:thumbup: stay positive Mama D...big hugs:serenade:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## ghanagirl

So sorry MammaD. Sending fertile thoughts your way for next month. Milty, i caved in and tested today. BFN, but no sign of AF yet n last night i wad so nauseous i slept with a box of crackers by my bed. I think im gonna call my ob/gyn and be seen. Think ive got bv too. Cranky, itchy, weepy, burny, backache, nauseous kinda day today...sigh.


----------



## Mama Duck

Feel like crap, this month's :witch: is the worst one I've ever had (normally I breeze through them but this one is going to be test me),seems to be a quite a heavy flow with some tiny clots (which is most unusual). Just feeling really bleugh today. Good luck to those still waiting to test x


----------



## smarties75

Congratulations to our 2 BFP's. To us who got caught by the witch, good luck on our next cycle. FX to all who are waiting to test this month. xx


----------



## GreenOrchid

Let's keep those bpfs coming in! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Babybeanjan27

Hey everyone! I will be testing on the 17th :) Good luck to you all for your sticky beans!!! *hugs*


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Welcome/happyfacewelcome.gif

Babybeanjan27 :flower:​


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## luckylecky

:hugs: Kismet. I had the urge to POAS and it was as white as the driven snow! I'm not sure what DPO I am, I didn't have sticks for my CBFM. At the moment I'm feeling knackered and want to murder my husband so I'm also on AF watch too!


----------



## GreenOrchid

:hugs: Kismet :hugs:

lucky, hang in there girl :hugs: We all want to end them sometimes!! :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## lalala77

Mama D...I heard is is healthy to have heavy af...it completely sheds that lining...must have been a nice thick lining. Fx'd for you this next cycle! Hugs....hang in there...ibuprofen helps...hope you feel better


----------



## ghanagirl

Well, looks like im out this month, the witch got me.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## turtlemomma

So sorry AF ladies- that witch is really making the rounds today. :( 

GL and FX to those ladies on witch watch! :af:

AFM- look at that dip today! I would think implantation except I think I'm actually 7 or 8 dpo... that means we didnt bd in my fertile window. Has anyone experienced a temp dip like this without a pregnancy? Way too early for AF...


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: to all that need them xxx​


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: kismet​


----------



## turtlemomma

Temp back up today. 'phew'! Was getting worried AF might pay me a surprise visit! 

kismet- thats great that your lp is 14 days! Woo hoo! Coming from someone who's gone from 9/10 to 12, I know how good it feels to add a day or two! Sorry youre feeling low. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## pbl_ge

Forgot to update this thread when the :witch: came, as expected. CD3 now. Mama, are you thinking of hosting a January thread? You're good at this! I'm getting serious for this month!!!


----------



## Ceilani

Hi ladies, well, she was a day late but AF arrived. I'm out for the month.


----------



## luckylecky

I'm out. That was the shortest cycle ever, 22 days, weird.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: Ceilani & luckylecky 



pbl_ge said:


> _ Mama, are you thinking of hosting a January thread? You're good at this!_

IWhy thank you :cloud9: If nobody else wants to do the January thread then I will be more than happy to host it :thumbup:​


----------



## pbl_ge

Awesome! I guess the alternative is to rename this thread and continue on. Your call! :thumbup:

:hugs: to Lecky and Ceil for AF. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet sorry she got you but great news on the LP. Incidentally it is meant to be lucky to BD at the I laws. X


----------



## turtlemomma

Kismet- maybe you and dh should go for a little "drive" while youre at the in-laws... then park somewhere dark and have a fun in the car like sneaky teenagers!


----------



## sowanted

I'm out: Flo arrived last Thursday, day of our first fertility clinic appt.

And not sure I'll test in January...depends on results from testing we had done. It's not looking good for us (tears).

Good luck to all.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## turtlemomma

sowanted said:


> I'm out: Flo arrived last Thursday, day of our first fertility clinic appt.
> 
> And not sure I'll test in January...depends on results from testing we had done. It's not looking good for us (tears).
> 
> Good luck to all.

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

pbl_ge said:


> Awesome! I guess the alternative is to rename this thread and continue on. Your call! :thumbup:

As long as that is ok with everyone then I would love to host January's thread. Will do that once the last lady has got her result x


----------



## BbWishin

:hugs: to everyone who had the :witch: arrive. 

ASM I have poas pretty much every day - first to test out the trigger shot and when that was finally out switched over to the hpt. Well yesterday I got a very faint line, so I did two more today and they were darker! I told DH and he said lets not get too excited until after you get the "official" test from the Dr's office. I will see if I can go in on Wednesday since that is two weeks after are IUI. Will keep you all updated!

But I do have to admit I feel guilty about my minor celebration with so many mourning this weekend. I hope that everyone has a holiday season where they can spend it with their loved ones whether it be family or friends and remember how precious life really is. Sorry for the sappiness.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## smallhelen

BbWishin said:


> But I do have to admit I feel guilty about my minor celebration with so many mourning this weekend. I hope that everyone has a holiday season where they can spend it with their loved ones whether it be family or friends and remember how precious life really is. Sorry for the sappiness.

We should take all the joy we can whenever we can get it.
Fxd for you sweetie.


----------



## BbWishin

Tx!! I will keep you posted!


----------



## Babybeanjan27

Yep I am out this month! :witch: got me! Good luck to everyone :) :hug: I will try again next month.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs:


----------



## Maggie586

Hugs to everyone that's been caught by :witch: this month - good luck for January and congrats to all with a :bfp: you keep my hopes up. 

Must say the TWW is driving me insane this time ... So want to be pregnant again after mc in September ... And at 42 with no children I'm really feeling the pressure - tested this morning even though I know really its too early after my fet but couldn't resist - BFN but I am supposed to test on 24th so hopefully not out yet ...

Ladies what advice would you have for getting through the next 6 days - any good distraction techniques?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lalala77

Maggie586 said:


> Hugs to everyone that's been caught by :witch: this month - good luck for January and congrats to all with a :bfp: you keep my hopes up.
> 
> Must say the TWW is driving me insane this time ... So want to be pregnant again after mc in September ... And at 42 with no children I'm really feeling the pressure - tested this morning even though I know really its too early after my fet but couldn't resist - BFN but I am supposed to test on 24th so hopefully not out yet ...
> 
> Ladies what advice would you have for getting through the next 6 days - any good distraction techniques?
> 
> Thanks in advance

I went through closets and got rid of extra stuff...old clothes...etc...I also watched trilogy sets of movies...like Lord of the rings.....All the Batman's...lol...helped take my mind off of ttc completely...clean...sewing projects....baking....change furniture around in rooms just to have things different...etc :hugs: hope his helps...maybe sell stuff on ebay...is a good distraction too.  GL testing! FX'd for you!


----------



## Maggie586

Thanks lalala77 really like the box set idea - must remember not to buy to much popcorn or sweets to munch on the sofa :munch:


----------



## sowanted

BbWishin said:


> <...>
> But I do have to admit I feel guilty about my minor celebration with so many mourning this weekend. I hope that everyone has a holiday season where they can spend it with their loved ones whether it be family or friends and remember how precious life really is. Sorry for the sappiness.

Oh dear, don't feel guilty! ENJOY your great news! It wouldn't be right if you didn't.

Thrilled for you and can't wait to join you in celebrating!


----------



## BbWishin

It's official! Went to the Drs this morning and HCG was at 221! I am in complete shock. I had just about given hope! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Eve2012

Congrats BbWishin! :)

I've just entered my Two Week Wait and testing on the 31st.


----------



## lalala77

BbWishin said:


> It's official! Went to the Drs this morning and HCG was at 221! I am in complete shock. I had just about given hope! Baby dust to all!!

Congrats!!!! YAY YAY YAY!!!!:happydance: how many dpo were you or are you when you had that hcg level test done? How many follicles were RIPE? Did you do a trigger shot? SOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU! HURRAY:hugs:


----------



## kimmik2344

Congrats to all the BFPs and lots of sticky baby dust to everyone! Just posting my symptoms to take my mind ofs of it so I don't go crazy.

AF start Nov28th-Dec 1st. Supposed to O on 12th but may have earlier on 10th as had pains for about 24-30hours. BD on 2nd, 3rd, 9th (twice), 12th, and 14th. Busy so couldn't do it more often as would have liked. 

3dpo - Bloated, slight nausea, increased appetite, sore breasts, moody, energy surge, twinges on left side (only have left tube and both ovaries), and left lower back.
4-5dpo-Sensitive nipples, bloody nose
6dpo - watery creamy and double vision
7dpo- very little discharge (never happens as usually wet all the 2 week wait), minor heartburn, twinges on right side, feel bloated and crampy, freq urination, swollen breasts, breaking out
8dpo- pain right side when woke up and lasted about 20 minutes, freq urination,oily skin, face slightly puffy, bright red palms, light brown discharge with little pink, watery discharge, ate a choc chip muffin and tasted like raw meat, shortness of breath, heart beat hard and faster esp when lay down, slight gassy
9dpo TODAY- increasing heartburn, pain in wrists and crampy legs especially at night, crampy lower abdomen and feels tight and bloated, lower back pain, chunk of creamy discharge after bm (slight constipation), feel bubbly like need to go but don't, extremely tired, nausea, and moody

Lots of symptoms I wrote so post long but I am thinking implantation happened at 8dpo. I saw a lot of people tested at 9dpo and got a BFP. My hubby was sick at 6-8dpo as happened before when I had chemical so he thinks I am. I want to test but scared to see BFN. Anyone had similar and got their BFP?


----------



## BbWishin

Eve2012 said:


> Congrats BbWishin! :)
> 
> I've just entered my Two Week Wait and testing on the 31st.

Thanks Eve! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## BbWishin

lalala77 said:


> BbWishin said:
> 
> 
> It's official! Went to the Drs this morning and HCG was at 221! I am in complete shock. I had just about given hope! Baby dust to all!!
> 
> Congrats!!!! YAY YAY YAY!!!!:happydance: how many dpo were you or are you when you had that hcg level test done? How many follicles were RIPE? Did you do a trigger shot? SOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU! HURRAY:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lalala! I am actually 14dpo (estimated). Got my at home positive faintly on Monday! so at 12dpo. The approximation is because normally we have our IUI's 36 hours after the trigger shot but due to DH work schedule they allowed us to have it done the day before. They wanted me to do the trigger at 9pm the night before but that would have only been 12 hours before the IUI. So I did earlier to give us a better chance. I had 3 good follies at the last ultra sound same as I had before in the past. I guess the injections did the trick! Now I just have to pray that they stick!


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I just say thank you to all of you - this is my first successful thread which is now at 21 pages :happydance: You are all stars :flower:


----------



## ghanagirl

BbWishin u got your wish! CONGRATS and sticky sticky sticky bea to you, keep us updated. MamaD, not only a successful page but a lucky one as well. Thank you for starting it, Im glad to be a part. Lets get those BFPs girls!!!


----------



## lalala77

Mama Duck said:


> Can I just say thank you to all of you - this is my first successful thread which is now at 21 pages :happydance: You are all stars :flower:

Everyone is mature....supportive.....and polite......just LOVE it:flower: xoxo


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm out- Big temp drop this am and AF hit this afternoon. Thanks Mama duck for starting and running this thread!


----------



## GreenOrchid

turtlemomma said:


> I'm out- Big temp drop this am and AF hit this afternoon. Thanks Mama duck for starting and running this thread!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kimmik2344

Good luck next month TurtleMomma and congrats to all the BFPs. I tested yesterday around 2pm bith barely any pee but I just had to try and got BFN. I am 11dpo today and some mild nausea, twinges on alternating sides near hip, still feeling tight and bloated, leg cramps, headache, and very moody. Crampy but little to no discharge. When checked cervix it was high and soft and lotiony white discharge but none leaking out. Very unusual for me since I always have white/yellowish sticky discharge at this time from ovulation til period. I am feeling more and more like I am pregnant but don't want to jinx it so waiting until Christmas Day to test.


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hug14.gif​


----------



## GreenOrchid

kimmik2344 said:


> Good luck next month TurtleMomma and congrats to all the BFPs. I tested yesterday around 2pm bith barely any pee but I just had to try and got BFN. I am 11dpo today and some mild nausea, twinges on alternating sides near hip, still feeling tight and bloated, leg cramps, headache, and very moody. Crampy but little to no discharge. When checked cervix it was high and soft and lotiony white discharge but none leaking out. Very unusual for me since I always have white/yellowish sticky discharge at this time from ovulation til period. I am feeling more and more like I am pregnant but don't want to jinx it so waiting until Christmas Day to test.

Good luck Kimmik :thumbup:


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm out as well. Good luck to those remaining and onward to January 2013!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! I am out :-( I got AF today, as my Christmas present...
Good luck to those of you still in the game!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm out as well. Good luck to those remaining and onward to January 2013!

Sorry Suzy :hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

brassy said:


> Hello ladies! I am out :-( I got AF today, as my Christmas present...
> Good luck to those of you still in the game!

That's the worst Christmas present ever !!!:growlmad:
Sorry brassy :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugsbear6hy.gif​


----------



## Dylis

I'm out as well .

good luck to all left, lets get lots of Xmas BFP's


----------



## stickybean4

Sorry for the late update ladies. Af got me on the 4 th. But I'm testing again on the 31. Would be a wonderful way to start the new year.


----------



## Mama Duck

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9302788fltt.gif https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr120/Angelintown/Smiley%20diversen/smiley_wedding.gif


https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugs.gif 
to those that need them x​


----------



## brassy

Happy anniversary MD!!!


----------



## Maggie586

Oh I am sooooo confused - I tested early and for the last 5 days have had a very faint line on a first response early test. This morning is official test day so I do

First response early - faint positive
Superdrug - negative
Predictor - the faintest line ever - could be an evap

So I go and get a clear blue digital with conception indicator and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks! 

So confused - I don't feel excited at all just stressed that its another chemical. Same thing happened in April and it was a chemical and had a mc at 8 weeks in September.

Just feel like I keep getting my hopes raised only to be torn apart again. I know there is nothing I can do except test again in 3-4 days but just needed to vent!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## chickenchaser

Big Hugs Maggie XXX


----------



## Eve2012

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday with family and friends. And hope we all get our BFP's soon.


----------



## Milty

Maggie try to stay positive... Every test picks up different levels of HCG.

For now I would say BFP!!! Congrats and Enjoy. Have a good holiday.


----------



## Maggie586

Thanks chickenchaser and milty - really trying to keep a positive outlook so we don't have a miserable Xmas.

Holiday wishes to everyone and lots of baby dust for 2013!
:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Maggie: :hugs:

Wishing you all a happy holiday! :hugs:


----------



## ghanagirl

Shit. Looks like my sister is pregnant. Sent me a pic with her normally flat tummy waaay out there. Asked me what i thought....sigh. I love her but a child is the last thing she needs. She is horribly irresponsible, she doesnt even have a stable place to live! Isnt it always the way....sorry, needed to vent. :(


----------



## turtlemomma

Taking a thread break for awhile- Feel free to stalk my journal. I wish all you lovely ladies GIANT BFP's! :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

Maggie586 said:


> Oh I am sooooo confused - I tested early and for the last 5 days have had a very faint line on a first response early test. This morning is official test day so I do
> 
> First response early - faint positive
> Superdrug - negative
> Predictor - the faintest line ever - could be an evap
> 
> So I go and get a clear blue digital with conception indicator and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks!
> 
> So confused - I don't feel excited at all just stressed that its another chemical. Same thing happened in April and it was a chemical and had a mc at 8 weeks in September.
> 
> Just feel like I keep getting my hopes raised only to be torn apart again. I know there is nothing I can do except test again in 3-4 days but just needed to vent!
> 
> Thanks for reading!

How exciting but confusing for you! Do you want me to put you down as a :bfp: or would you like to wait a bit longer? Your call :flower:


----------



## Atlmommy37

I got my BFP for Christmas !!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Congrats ATL!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

Fab news Atlmommy37:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Eve2012

Congrats Altmommy37! What an amazing Christmas gift.

Hope everything turns out good for you Maggie586.

Cheers everyone! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats Atl!! :dance:


----------



## Maggie586

Congrats ATL

Thanks kismet, eve2012 and mama duck - I'm going to test again on 29th so will let you know the outcome!


----------



## BbWishin

Atlmommy37 said:


> I got my BFP for Christmas !!!

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## ghanagirl

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs! Im tryin again, good luck for January!


----------



## NatoPMT

I know I've not posted since October testing, I am a slacker, we didn't try in November

However, am delighted to report a surprise Christmas bfp. Just got to get to Sept 5th without any problems now. 

Again, I'm going to chant it......DRINK GREEN TEA


----------



## Mama Duck

:happydance: That's fantastic news!


----------



## Eve2012

Congrats natoPMT! That is so exciting!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thank you for your lovely good wishes. Right back atcha. 

I hope 2013 is good to you. And us all.


----------



## Milty

Huge Congrats Nato:happydance:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-january-2013-testing-thread-all-welcome.html​


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies the witch has just got me. See you in January. XXX Love to all.


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

The :witch: got me :( thanks mamaduck for doing his thread!!


----------



## NR3

Congrats lalala77, Bbwishin, Atlmommy37 and NatoPMT! H&H 9 mo!


----------



## Eve2012

I've been sitting here in the dark since about 4:00AM. It's 5:15AM now. 

I got my BFP after waking up and not being able to get back to sleep and having to pee really bad. OH is thrilled and I had a good cry.

This is our fifth month and sixth cycle of actively trying and for two months previous we were NTNP. I just turned 39 in November and OH turned 41 a few days ago.

OH was due to give a semen analysis on January 2, 2013 and I was due for my first OBGYN appointment on January 14th, 2013.

I'm going to post in the BFP sticky later today with my story. 

Happy 2013 everyone!


----------



## ghanagirl

Congrats Eve! What a way to ring in the New Year!


----------



## Maggie586

Congrats to everyone who got a BFP this month unfortunately mine did turn out to be a chemical - my BFP turned to a BFN on 27th :nope:

Still I'm not gonna get down about it - just focus on 2013 and trying again. I still have 6 frosties left so its not over yet ...

Happy 2013 to everyone - I hope we all get our sticky BFP next year!


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## NR3

Eve2012 said:


> I've been sitting here in the dark since about 4:00AM. It's 5:15AM now.
> 
> I got my BFP after waking up and not being able to get back to sleep and having to pee really bad. OH is thrilled and I had a good cry.
> 
> This is our fifth month and sixth cycle of actively trying and for two months previous we were NTNP. I just turned 39 in November and OH turned 41 a few days ago.
> 
> OH was due to give a semen analysis on January 2, 2013 and I was due for my first OBGYN appointment on January 14th, 2013.
> 
> I'm going to post in the BFP sticky later today with my story.
> 
> Happy 2013 everyone!

Congratulations Eve2012! Great news! Happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## ghanagirl

So sorry Maggie586, sending u hugs:)


----------



## smallhelen

Sorry this is such a late post, but AF finally caught up with me, 5 days late. Three tests had come back as BFN though, so I knew it was only a matter of time. 
Here's to a better 2013! May we all get our BFPs!


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: welcome to join us on the January thread xxx
​


----------

